# Visa Waiver Program and Freelancing Question.



## LaurenBT (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi, I've never posted in the forums before, but I had a question. My fiancé and I are both UK citizens and we would like to visit the USA for a couple of months on the visa waiver program in the future. I've researched the VWP and I know you can't stay for more than 90 days and everything.

However, I work freelance as a writer, and I do all of my work online, so I can basically work anywhere as long as I have an internet connection. I just wondered if I were to visit the US for a couple of months, would I have to stop working online altogether and completely halt my business? I'm just wondering, as I don't want to break any rules!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Strictly speaking ..but if you are pounding away on your laptop while you sit in bed .. I doubt anybody will notice


----------



## LaurenBT (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice  

If someone were to notice, however, would this cause problems? I don't want to break the rules and then not be able to return to the USA again. The rules regarding the VWP are a little confusing, as they say you can't go there to work, but I'm not going there to find work.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

LaurenBT said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> If someone were to notice, however, would this cause problems? I don't want to break the rules and then not be able to return to the USA again. The rules regarding the VWP are a little confusing, as they say you *can't go there to work*, but *I'm not going there to find work*.


If you want the official description of the term "work" please go to irs.gov. In rough terms - provide a service/product for compensation.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

the rule is simple 

travelers planning to work or study cannot travel on VWP, and they must obtain the appropriate visa to travel to the United States. 

Visa Waiver Program (VWP)


----------

